# Fisher Beavertail Comfortzone Blind



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, I recently bit the bullet and invested in a layout blind. Since I drive a Bronco, I was looking for something that would fold up and fit in the back. I had my mind made up to buy the Avery Migrator until I heard about the new Fisher Beavertail layout blind.

Last weekend, I stopped in Avon, MN to check out one of these blinds. Needless to say, I bought one. The guys at Fisher Beavertail were very helpful and these things are awesome! They only weigh 12. 5 lbs, they fold up nice and small, and they are extremely comfortable.

If anybody is thinking about investing in a layout blind, I would encourage you to check one of these out.

Hit 'em hard!!!

BigDaddy


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

They got a web page ??? Other blinds ???


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes, they do have a website, but I didn't post it for fear of it being called spam. Since I don't work for them and I'm getting any benefit from it, I'm sure it's OK. Here it is: http://www.fisherbeavertail.com/


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

where is Avon Minn ??? do they show how it works ??? their boat blind 1600 series ???


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Fetch, Avon is just west of St. Cloud about 10 miles. The pics on the website don't do a very good job of showing how small the blind folds up. There are no hard sides or spring-loaded doors, so the blind folds up on itself. The lack of a metal frame also results in a blind that only weighs 12 lbs. With the light weight and padded shoulder straps, a person could hike quite a ways with one of these on their back. For back and shoulder support, there is a triangular piece of foam that makes the blind really comfortable. The blind floor is also padded and waterproof.

I don't know much about their boat blinds, but that is what the company started doing.

The Fisher Beavertail website should have contact information. I traded several emails with them, and they answered every question I had.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Gonna stick with the Top Gun i think... :wink: :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I like the idea of doubling as a ground blind - for my week in Sask. the rest of the time be on my boat

So thats where they make them in Avon ??? Do they have their own site or is that where beavertail is located :idiot:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This blind looks okay. The only features I don't know about is black netting by the head. It looks rather large. Is this removeable and also the door flaps look white or silver when they are in the open position. This could be bad if birds are sneaking in and you have the doors open. Also what is the length on them? One great feature is they are Made in the USA! There are more pictures of it in Wildfowler Mag.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Tried one out at the Mn game fair and they are OK. I didn't care for the fact that they collapse all the way down on you when inside making it seem too confining because of having no frame. But they are comfy!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I tried them as well, I did not like them at all, I like having a frame.

Can't go wrong with Final Approach, got 6 Pro Guides, 2 X-land'rs, a Top Gun, and a Hide-a-pooch. Great products.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Here are a few pics:

http://www.dedforum.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=435


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

I just got my beavertail blind, seems like really nice compact unit. The inside of the doors are colored, one light one dark to be used for flagging. It also has conventional flagging doors.


----------

